
Case study in validated learning: GigDog's 1st experiment - btaitelb
http://www.coshx.com/blog/2012/12/16/case-study-in-validated-learning-gigdogs-1st-experiment#.UM5BBio2v04.hackernews
======
btaitelb
We used clicky with custom events for analytics, which I like better than
google analytics, but doesn't have built-in support for cohort analysis. I'd
love to hear recommendations for better tools based on others' experience
doing similar analyses.

